# Esquemas de placas base



## almega (Ene 7, 2016)

Buenas nochesa todos. EStoy buscando una pagina donde poder descargarme esquemas de placas base de portatiles, dessde la que utilizqaba ya no me deja. 

Gracias a todos y saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## tiago (Ene 8, 2016)

Aquí tambien tienes, esquemas y dump para BIOS
Aquí dump para BIOS... y mas.

Salút.


----------



## almega (Ene 10, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos. Han sido de mucha ayuda todas las paginas que me habéis enviado. Solo una ultima pregunta. El esquema que busco es el del ordenador HP COMPAQ NX 7300 y solo encuentro la del NX 7000, no encuentro concretamente la que busco. 

Si alguien sabe si son el mismo esquema se lo agradecería. Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola.

Descarga de aquí: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/63302/Compaq_nx7300 nx7400.html

o directamente de aquí: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download_start.php?downloadurlid=63302

chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## im2000 (Ene 15, 2016)

Buenas. ¿Por casualidad no sabreis donde localizar el esquema SMD de una Asus P6T?. Se han cepillado dos condensadores (supuestamente) y no conozco los valores de los mismos. La localizacion en la placa la adjunto en la foto, en la parte superior del primer slot pcie. Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2016)

Lo mas probable es que sean iguales a los seis que tienes a la izquierda.

Saludos.


----------



## im2000 (Ene 20, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que sean iguales a los seis que tienes a la izquierda.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Tiago. Habia barajado esa posibilidad, hay unos cuantos pares mas que no aparecen en el recorte de la foto. Voy a intentar localizar el pcb de esa placa y si no, seguramente me arriesgue con esa opcion. Muchas gracias.


----------

